# Router Collet jammed



## rmq11 (Jul 2, 2005)

I just purchased my first router. I have never used one before. The instructions said to make sure I had a bit in the collet before tightening otherwise damage would result.
I was not aware it came with two collets. I placed a 1/4 bit in the collet and tightened down only to discover the collet was larger than 1/4. Consequently the collet is in as tight as it can go. How do I remove it.

The manufacturer is Chicago Electric Power Tools. There is a button to push to keep the shaft from turning while unscrewing the collet nut and I have taken the nut all the way off. The collet is jammed and won't come out on its own and there is not a good way to try to pull it out that I can see.

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your best bet is to return the router and exchange it. Odds are the collet is damaged and there is small chance you will be able to buy a replacement. If this is not an option you could try using a penetrating oil to loosen the collet, heat from a hair dryer might help too. If this works you have to clean every bit of the oil off both the collet and shaft using brake cleaner. Warning: the brake cleaner will damage your routers case so only apply it to the collet and inside of the shaft. Good luck.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I have worked on machines with collets since the early 60s and often had colletts that stuck in the chuck.
This was usually because of overtightening.
Provided the slots in the collett have not totally closed up I always lightly tapped around the collet with the flat of a spanner.
Colletts should be made from steel with enough 'spring' to reurn to shape once released.
Naturally you are far less likely to hit tools you bought youself instead of tools provided by an employer. lol


----------



## rmq11 (Jul 2, 2005)

I appreciate each of you taking time to respond. This is a great website. Your input made it clear that since this is a new router I am going to see if I can exchange it for a new one before trying anything else because the chance of messing it up further is pretty likely.
Thanks
Richard


----------

